# Attention Don Roley



## shesulsa (Nov 17, 2005)

Just in case you are checking MT, 

I KNOW WHERE THE COACH BAGS ARE!!  I KNOW WHERE THE STORE IS AND I KNOW WHERE THE OUTLET CENTER IS!!

HAVE THE GOODS ON EXCELLENT SHOPPING!

STILL WANNA MEET, CHECK YOUR PMs AND CALL ME WHEN YOU ARRIVE.

Georgia


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah Don, 

You NEED a coach bag, it will go lovely with a nice summer dress.


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 18, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Yeah Don,
> 
> You NEED a coach bag, it will go lovely with a nice summer dress.


 
Dude, have you seen Don Roley in a summer dress?

I haven't, but I hear he's wicked hot.....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm going to go sandpaper my eyes now.....


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 18, 2005)

Some visual impressions, just should not be a part of the
morning coffee wake up period!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 18, 2005)

The bag is for his wife, guys, now shut up so he can respond - if he'll respond. Probably packing.


----------



## Dale Seago (Nov 18, 2005)

Kizaru said:
			
		

> Dude, have you seen Don Roley in a summer dress?
> 
> I haven't, but I hear he's wicked hot.....



Oh indeed -- he once showed up to meet me at Narita Airport. Wanted to be sure I didn't miss him in the crowd, so he was wearing a kilt in Stewart Hunting sett.


----------



## Tgace (Nov 18, 2005)

make sure it matches his shoes.


----------



## Bujingodai (Nov 18, 2005)

I thought the barb wire thong was a bit much though. Wearing that with an ascot just clashes


----------



## Don Roley (Nov 20, 2005)

I spend a few days in a corner of the Napa valley without internet access and come back to _this?_

PS- Kizaru, got two free pounds of Dunkin Donuts coffee coming to me for using Budget both there and here. Guess who I am _not_ going to give any French Vanilla to?


----------



## Shinkengata (Nov 20, 2005)

wtf? You were in Napa valley, not an hour from me, and i didn't know about it? Now that sucks...


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 20, 2005)

Well, Napa Valley or not, Don and his lovely wife have some Ketchmark Estate Blackberry wine and accidental pink champaign to enjoy while here.

Don, the Blackberry is over 19% alcohol and I've never measured the finished pink, but I do hope you find occasion to enjoy while here.  Thanks for the chat - I enjoyed it.


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 20, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> PS- Kizaru, got two free pounds of Dunkin Donuts coffee coming to me for using Budget both there and here. Guess who I am _not_ going to give any French Vanilla to?


 
Ummm.....Mr. Ishihara, the Mayor of Tokyo?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> the Blackberry is over 19% alcohol



Yowza! Now that's wine!


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 21, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Yowza! Now that's wine!


Jeff!  Good to see you about this evening - was getting worried earlier when I didn't sign on and see the massive list of new posts with your name on them.  Tells us you're alive! 

To the port ... I am sipping Noval 10 year old tawny port, product of Portugal. Tag was $30.00.  Very full-bodied and fruity, however I felt the effects of the sulfites the next morning. If these don't bother you, this would be a nice finish to your turkey dinner sipped lightly in small quantities over good conversation.  I recommend inviting Don Roley for a good tossing about of subjects.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2005)

I would enjoy dining with Mr. Roley! Alas, we're eating Thanksgiving dinner at a hotel's buffet this year. The house we're renting is furnished but there aren't the right kind of pots and pans for a legitimate dinner as my wife usually cooks.

We went to see the touring Broadway production of "Thoroughly Modern Millie" tonight. With other family activities throughout the day--watching a movie at home, and going out to the bookstore--I didn't get on until late.


I'll look for Noval and give it a try, if that's the recommendation!


----------



## Tamayoke (Nov 21, 2005)

Kizaru said:
			
		

> Dude, have you seen Don Roley in a summer dress?
> 
> I haven't, but I hear he's wicked hot.....


 
Indeed, he is hot. I have the pics to prove it. Be a good boy and I might dig them out and show you one of these days :ultracool


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 21, 2005)

Tamayoke said:
			
		

> Indeed, he is hot. I have the pics to prove it. :ultracool


Hubba, hubba!!




			
				 HotPantsMolitor said:
			
		

> Be a good boy and I might dig them out and show you one of these days..


Now, that would be the big obstacle for me, wouldn't it?


----------



## Don Roley (Nov 22, 2005)

Shinkengata said:
			
		

> wtf? You were in Napa valley, not an hour from me, and i didn't know about it? Now that sucks...



Yeah, I was staying in a barn and didn't have internet access until I hit Oregon. As it is, I am not free to do much. I only was able to get together with SheSulsa because she agreed to come to where I was staying and endured my son while my wife and daughter swam. I have to think about them and just can't run off on my own.

Oh, and Luke. Be good or I will tell everyone the real reason the Zambian ambasador to Japan had to be recalled....... The statue of limitations has not expired yet on that.


----------



## Tamayoke (Nov 22, 2005)

Kizaru said:
			
		

> Hubba, hubba!!
> 
> 
> 
> Now, that would be the big obstacle for me, wouldn't it?


 
As far as you know.... :ultracool 




			
				Don Roley said:
			
		

> Oh, and Luke. Be good or I will tell everyone the real reason the Zambian ambasador to Japan had to be recalled....... The statue of limitations has not expired yet on that.


 
Damn you Roley! I thought you forgot about that....


----------



## Don Roley (Nov 22, 2005)

Tamayoke said:
			
		

> Damn you Roley! I thought you forgot about that....



That little incident involved three women, their husbands, the Tokyo metropolitan SWAT team and a troupe of midget kabuki actors. No matter how much we both had to drink that night there is no way I am forgetting that. The image of you in a thong and a German helmet running down the street yelling, "The British are coming! The British are coming!" is permenently etched in my memory.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 22, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 22, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> That little incident involved three women, their husbands, the Tokyo metropolitan SWAT team and a troupe of midget kabuki actors. No matter how much we both had to drink that night there is no way I am forgetting that. The image of you in a thong and a German helmet running down the street yelling, "The British are coming! The British are coming!" is permenently etched in my memory.


 
Have you ever thought about writing a book?


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 22, 2005)

I hope these Hijinks arent required for Dan-ranked bujinkan guys... if so, Ill stay in the Kyu ranks for life.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 22, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> That little incident involved three women, their husbands, the Tokyo metropolitan SWAT team and a troupe of midget kabuki actors. No matter how much we both had to drink that night there is no way I am forgetting that. The image of you in a thong and a German helmet running down the street yelling, "The British are coming! The British are coming!" is permenently etched in my memory.



Well, At least I now know it was not while I was visiting 

That is an image that no matter how much alcohol, could I forget ether


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2005)

It made all the headlines! Who could forget?


----------



## Don Roley (Nov 24, 2005)

Kizaru said:
			
		

> Have you ever thought about writing a book?



The fate of the free world depends on certain things remaining secret.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Nov 24, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I hope these Hijinks arent required for Dan-ranked bujinkan guys... if so, Ill stay in the Kyu ranks for life.


 
It's a lot worse than you think. And rank has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 24, 2005)

Nimravus said:
			
		

> It's a lot worse than you think. And rank has nothing to do with it.


 
Uh Oh.

Where are my clown-shoe tabi?


----------



## Don Roley (Dec 6, 2005)

Of course when Georgia and I got together, we had our picture taken. Here is what we look like.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 6, 2005)

The two of you should adopt some kids together.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 11, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Of course when Georgia and I got together, we had our picture taken. Here is what we look like.


Don ... next time, please post the good picture, okay? sheesh ...


----------

